# How to reheat biscuits



## indygreg (Sep 4, 2019)

tailgating season is here and we have some breakfast tailgates again.  For something different we wanted to do biscuits and gravy but we leave crazy early so like to do things that can be made the day before. I carry a heated cambro (electric), some chafers and a camp chef stove. We tested the gravy and it held really well on the cambro (thickening happens above 160 and the cambro holds at 150). Trying to figure out the best way to do biscuits. Put them in baggies right out of the oven or cool them first?  Warm them in the cambro or a chafer?  Warm them sealed or open?  Chafer with no lid wrapped in a towel? 

Anyone have any experience with this?

Greg


----------



## bradger (Sep 4, 2019)

well the the way i reheat stake is in the gravy, not quite the same thing but might work. 
another option is don't reheat the brisket. let the hot gravy do that on the plate.


----------



## indygreg (Sep 4, 2019)

Sitting here talking to my wife about this. I wonder if we used a Prebaked frozen biscuit like a callies and just put them in the cambro. We have about 4 hours between when we get up and when we start serving and my cambro is powered up for the drive to the tailgate. Rather than heating them for 20 min at 400 we would heat them for 4 hours at 150. I have found that this works really well for some food. Pulled pork is actually better if I let it hold for 12 hours in the cambro. 

G


----------



## suitcase (Sep 4, 2019)

Fry them in a little butter in an open skillet. Or, put a lid on the skillet and bake them for a few minutes. You will have to flip them when baking or if you have a small enough rack (double boiler, steaming rack, etc.) to go in the pan then that would keep them from burning on the bottom. I would thaw them out first either way.


----------

